# Its wing chun worth learning



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Was thinking of starting wing chun as a form of self defence is it worth it or am i better off studying something else


----------



## Martial D (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes, I would say so.

It is not the fastest route to combat effectiveness, it will take years before you can use it, and you will probably want to diversify your training a bit, but totally worth the effort.


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Yes, I would say so.
> 
> It is not the fastest route to combat effectiveness, it will take years before you can use it, and you will probably want to diversify your training a bit, but totally worth the effort.



Would it help if i started something different first, if so what would be ideal?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Was thinking of starting wing chun as a form of self defence is it worth it or am i better off studying something else


It depends what you want. If WC interests you - if it's aesthetically pleasing and you like the format and formality of it - you're likely to work harder and attend more often. That and the quality of instruction is more important than style in most cases.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2018)

Let me preface this with "Wing Chun is my favorite" system to train. (I train several others)
Most WC training I have been exposed to is lacking as to being a complete self defense or fighting system because it isn't and therefore it isn't trained as a complete system.
WC is a relatively simple system yet highly complex in function and application. Unfortunately many do very little realistic pressure testing under the guise of it is too dangerous or deadly. Find a good instructor, have fun, and give it time for development wc can be a very effective method of training.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Would it help if i started something different first, if so what would be ideal?


If you are looking for the fastest route to some self-defense proficiency (not trying to cover everything, just getting some useful tools), a few months of boxing is probably a useful start. That might slow your initial development a bit in WC (some conflicting principles), but in the general timeline of your overall development, it's likely to make a positive difference.

(And I'd say the same for almost any traditional art, so that's not a shot a WC.)


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Let me preface this with "Wing Chun is my favorite" system to train. (I train several others)
> Most WC training I have been exposed to is lacking as to being a complete self defense or fighting system because it isn't and therefore it isn't trained as a complete system.
> WC is a relatively simple system yet highly complex in function and application. Unfortunately many do very little realistic pressure testing under the guise of it is too dangerous or deadly. Find a good instructor, have fun, and give it time for development wc can be a very effective method of training.




Is it easy to spot a bad instructor as i dont have much experience in martial arts


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> If you are looking for the fastest route to some self-defense proficiency (not trying to cover everything, just getting some useful tools), a few months of boxing is probably a useful start. That might slow your initial development a bit in WC (some conflicting principles), but in the general timeline of your overall development, it's likely to make a positive difference.
> 
> (And I'd say the same for almost any traditional art, so that's not a shot a WC.)



Thanks


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Is it easy to spot a bad instructor as i dont have much experience in martial arts


Are you able to spot a bad school teacher/professor? How about a sports coach?


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> It depends what you want. If WC interests you - if it's aesthetically pleasing and you like the format and formality of it - you're likely to work harder and attend more often. That and the quality of instruction is more important than style in most cases.
> 
> 
> Would there be more effective martial arts for defending myself





gpseymour said:


> It depends what you want. If WC interests you - if it's aesthetically pleasing and you like the format and formality of it - you're likely to work harder and attend more often. That and the quality of instruction is more important than style in most cases.





Danny T said:


> Are you able to spot a bad school teacher/professor? How about a sports coach?



I suppose so depends on the prior knowledge of the subject


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Let me preface this with "Wing Chun is my favorite" system to train. (I train several others)
> Most WC training I have been exposed to is lacking as to being a complete self defense or fighting system because it isn't and therefore it isn't trained as a complete system.
> WC is a relatively simple system yet highly complex in function and application. Unfortunately many do very little realistic pressure testing under the guise of it is too dangerous or deadly. Find a good instructor, have fun, and give it time for development wc can be a very effective method of training.


Also do you know if there is much sparring involved in wc


----------



## Martial D (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Also do you know if there is much sparring involved in wc


Honestly, if there isn't I would keep walking, or at least find someone to spar with after class. If you don't pressure test it it you'll never be able to use it when it counts.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Also do you know if there is much sparring involved in wc


Depends on the instructor. I know a lot who do very little to no real sparring. Or they do Chi Sao and consider that sparring which is only one aspect.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Also do you know if there is much sparring involved in wc


That varies by school, from what I've heard.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> I suppose so depends on the prior knowledge of the subject


One may not be able to spot such immediately but in time there will be some telling signs.
Talk with and watch the other students, do they understand and can they do what the instructor is showing? 
Is the material something one can utilize in some functional fashion in a relatively short period of time. (not everything but some). One should be better at the end of a training session and walk away with something that can be utilized.
Is what being shown something that you feel is real and you can actually do or does it seem like BS. 
Can you ask questions and get reasonable answers or at least something to research or think about reasonably?
Are the techniques something only the instructor can do?
Question, question, question.


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Danny T said:


> One may not be able to spot such immediately but in time there will be some telling signs.
> Talk with and watch the other students, do they understand and can they do what the instructor is showing?
> Is the material something one can utilize in some functional fashion in a relatively short period of time. (not everything but some). One should be better at the end of a training session and walk away with something that can be utilized.
> Is what being shown something that you feel is real and you can actually do or does it seem like BS.
> ...


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Honestly, if there isn't I would keep walking, or at least find someone to spar with after class. If you don't pressure test it it you'll never be able to use it when it counts.



Would a friend from the same class be good or would it be better to find someone from another martial art?


----------



## Martial D (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Would a friend from the same class be good or would it be better to find someone from another martial art?


Anything is better than nothing, but the more experienced your sparring partners are the better it is for you.


----------



## Tgs (Feb 6, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Anything is better than nothing, but the more experienced your sparring partners are the better it is for you
> 
> Thank you, one last question would you say there are any martial arts that would complement wing chung?


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes it is, maybe there is something better but if you want to do then do that


----------



## Martial D (Feb 6, 2018)

Tgs said:


> Thank you, one last question would you say there are any martial arts that would complement wing chung?



Chun.

For me, yes. WC is what I tend to fall into at trapping range(standing grappling range) WC doesn't have much in the way of a long range game or ground game, so things such as boxing,kickboxing, wrestling and BJJ round WC out nicely.


----------



## TMA17 (Feb 19, 2018)

Over the last few months I was debating whether to study WC.  During this time I tried different schools, MA styles (TWC/Moy Yat/Muay Thai) and instructional variations (Class vs Private).

I have more experience in boxing than WC and would say that boxing is a faster way to pick up self defense.  If you're looking for a comprehensive self defense system I'd recommend I'd consider Krav Maga.  I am fortunate in that I have a very top notch Krav Maga school near me.  Something I may consider down the line.  However, as others have said WC can be rewarding and a very effective art for self defense but you have to find good WC.  If you can find a good private instructor, this will speed up the rate at which you acquire all the WC attributes.

I've started taking private lessons with a really good Sifu that comes from the Moy Yat lineage.  He has over 30 years experience in martial arts and can teach WC, Hock Hochheim's system  including SFC Pacific Archipelago Combatives.

My Sifu is a big fan of multiple arts and styles.  He is not one dimensional in thinking or his martial arts background.  He likes Mike Tyson as much as he likes Yip Man LOL.  He also knows Sifu Tony Watts.


----------

